# Low AML 0.8 age 38 - looking for advice



## Kaxxak (May 11, 2015)

Hi,
I'm 38 and been diagnosed today with low AMH of 0.8. I believe early menopause (in early 40s) may run in my family but I didn't find out this until today either. I am married, live in London, and I have one lovely boy already, conceived in feb 2013. He took about a year of trying with a lacaroscopy for endometriosis along the way. I had various tests at that time and I'm not aware there was a problem with any of my hormones at that time, including AFM. This time I got pregnant in February this year pretty easily (a surprise) but unfortunately miscarried at 10 weeks (nearly a month ago). I made a precautionary visit to a clinic on Friday who seemed to agree at first that the mc was just one of those things, but after they did the scan their tone completely changed. They identified just one follicle on each side and the blood test confirmed AMH was very low at 0.8. 

I realise that IVF is unlikely to work in the short term and I have already ordered DHEA, Royal Jelly, Co Q10, etc. I have made several initial consultation appointments to get a range of views quickly, including at the Lister and a Chinese medicine clinic. 

The success stories I have read have been really helpful, and I would really appreciate hearing more stories and advice at this early stage. Some questions I have are:
- have people with a similarly low AMH actually managed to increase their AMH and if so how regularly did you monitor it? Did you wait 3 months for supplements and diet to have an effect on egg quality?
- are there other tests people would recommend?
- are there any regimes I can refer to that state the doses of the various supplements that I should take?
- clinic recommendations?


All advice and time appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi I thought I'd reply to say don't give up hope. Ivf was not great for me, no follicles so cancelled cycle of which I didn't want to repeat!!!  Clomid Suited me much much better but doesn't always work for others. I took DHEA for almost 9 months and Chinese herbs for 6 months. I also took other supplements such as fish oil. Cut alcohol. I never had my amh retested as I was worried it would go down and break me a little more than I was already. 

There's a low amh high fsh thread you might find really helpful as there's lots of ladies who can fill you in on the ivf side of things

Best of luck for baby no2 

BP ️xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Kaxxak

Welcome to FF  I'm really sorry for your recent loss. I've posted links to sections on the site that you may find useful...

*Low AMH* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

*Supplements and fertility friendly foods* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

*POF/early menopause* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Good Luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Kaxxak (May 11, 2015)

Thanks very much both. My vitamins and supplements have arrived, Chinese doctor booked, Western ones too, juicer to be ordered shortly and yoga classes will be attended...!

I will look for info on the threads you recommended. 

Xx


----------



## Cheeseontoast (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi! I'm in a very similar situation to you too! I have an FSH of 18 and an AMH of 1, my clinic pretty much told me no chance for me now and donor eggs is the only way forward. I'm currently going down the Chinese medicine route, herbs etc and the doctor told me I had to wait 3 months before trying again. Seems a long time considering I have virtually no eggs left! Are u going to wait out the three months?


----------



## longhairedgeneral (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All
I just wanted to say that I was told I could struggle to conceive with an AMH of 2.8pmol earlier this year, so I panicked, bought DHEA, hit the gym 3x a week, cut alcohol and then became pregnant 3 months later - so don't take it too much to heart! The fertility clinic was keen to tell me how my egg quality was likely to be low and that my AFC was also pretty low so I felt so disheartened, but proved them and my GP wrong pretty quickly. I really hope you have the same experience, best of luck!


----------

